# How many doctors have you seen? How many tests have you had run?



## anniephantom (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey guys. What's up. In November and December of 2016, I started experiencing excruciating, debilitating headaches that came out of nowhere. Since then, I have been to countless urgent cares, many ERs, had two CTs, an MRI, seen my primary care several times, been to a neurologist, an endocrinologist--got my thyroid, adrenal, and prolactin checked many times--three gynecologists, an ENT, a dentist, three psychiatrists, three therapists, an ophthalmologist, a chiropractor, professional masseuse, been tested for Lymes, meningitis, had a lumbar puncture/spinal tap, been on a morphine drip, and taken every painkiller under the sun (and yes, Imitrex, Topamax, Lamictal, Celexa, yadda yadda yadda yadda I have a whole box of stuff at home).

What am I missing here.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Holy shit... sounds similar to me.

I've been to 19 doctors. Tried over 30 meds. Therapies. All the supplements. Have had MRI, PET, SPECT scan, EEG. Extensive blood work. Diets. Exercise. Iboga. Ayahuasca 5 times.

Nothing has helped, not even slightly. All tests have come back normal.

Hard to believe really.

Wish I had never wasted the time and money but at least I guess I know I've left no stone unturned.


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

I have done many many blood tests.Before I avoided blood tests at al cost because I hated the idea of a needle in my vain drawing out blood.Later on I enjoyed having a needle in my arm because I somehow got used to it.

Thanks to god ,in Australia we have a good medicare system ,otherwise I would have had to sell my soul for the tests.

Most hormone I have done a test for was Testosterone ,then I did some more research on what I should ask the doctor for ,so I suggested some Adrenal hormones.

And there is a hormone called DHEAS secreted by the adrenal glands that came back always above the range ,if the highest value in the range is 16nmol/L my level came back always between 21 and 27 nmol/L.Thats for about 5 tests for this hormone.

At one time I believed that I am the doctor and the real doctor is the patient.So I asked what could cause this high value ,and if I could do and MRI to see if there was a tumor (that world made me feeling like vomiting all the time) ,my adrenals could not be sighted with an MRI and another doctor suggested a CT scan ,I said no I dont want to do that.The fact that science doesnt really know the function of DHEAS (which they call the youth hormone) and if there was really a tumor (a bad one) then it could have been sighted by an MRI because a cancerous tumor would be at least 5cm.

I think this could also explain why I am a naturally nervous person ,maybe because of this high adrenal hormone.


----------

